
Show HN: Movie-dialog-summarizer - vackosar
https://github.com/vackosar/movie-dialog-summarizer
======
geofffox
I found it very interesting too.

I am very familiar with this classic movie. Nearly everyone in this film went
on to have a substantial career. Your method gives the essence of the story,
but robs us of the beauty of this movie. You've removed Sidney Lumet's
direction and most of Reginald Rose's dialog.

Please tell me a practical application for this.

By the way -- I don't want to diminish what you seem to have accomplished from
a technology standpoint. That's impressive. But what is the itch being
scratched?

------
brudgers
Looks interesting, but I'm not sure what the shell script takes as input.

~~~
vackosar
I've added usage into description.

